# Certified bank statements. Experts needed!



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys!!

Bank statements inquiry. My husband does online banking so he's had to get PDF print outs that he acquired through the NatWest website. His bank maintains that these PDF versions are certified. However, these are printed on standard A4 paper. I would assume that the UKBA wouldn't accept these because they are so easily altered (simple A4 paper and ink) and would require them to be sign and/or stamped.

Additionally, NatWest claims that these exact PDFs, on A4 paper, is what would be sent in the mail if he ordered official copies. Those wouldn't be signed or stamped either.

I'm confused because I don't want to get declined because of these statements and I thought the bank would have had a more solid system of proving their authenticity.

Any light to shed on this matter would be fantastic!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Take them into the branch and ask them to stamp and certify them...


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Hertsfem!

My husband brought them to the branch but they declined to stamp and sign them. They claimed they've had too much fraud with their stamps to perform the request. I called their call centre and did their online chat and they all confirmed that branches CAN stamp and sign. Not sure what to do if the physical branch is refusing.

I'm wondering if these official PDFs would hold up.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Not likely*



ashleyt said:


> Hey Hertsfem!
> 
> My husband brought them to the branch but they declined to stamp and sign them. They claimed they've had too much fraud with their stamps to perform the request. I called their call centre and did their online chat and they all confirmed that branches CAN stamp and sign. Not sure what to do if the physical branch is refusing.
> 
> I'm wondering if these official PDFs would hold up.


Without being either signed and stamped, or sent with an accompanying letter on official bank letterhead stating they are authentic, it is quite doubtful that the UKBA would accept them. As you mentioned, they could easily be forgeries.

Some others with similar problems have gone to different branches until they got an individual who would authenticate the statements.

Good luck.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Find a branch that will stamp them for you - it may take some calling around and you may have to go to a branch in the middle of [censored] nowhere, but there should be a branch _somewhere_ that will do it for you.

They (UKBA) can (and often will) refuse application(s) on the basis that they feel the bank statements are fake if they're not stamped by the issuing bank.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Alternatively, you can try asking them to print the statements in the branch and then stamp them or provide a letter of authenticity.


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

They were adamant about not stamping anything. Said it was against their policy.

It was confirmed by four people at the call center and online chat system that printing the PDFs would be identical to what we would receive in the mail if we wait the 7-10 business days for official copies- identical. 

Obviously we're going to push for them to stamp and certify at a branch but I'm just wondering if anyone else has had problems like this. Even after explaining the situation the branch still declined. Their only solution was to wait the 7-10 business days- which would put us exactly where we are now with the exact same documents.

Ugh! No matter how much we coordinate and plan for these things something will come up, right! Staying positive though!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

UKBA needs to communicate with these banks it seems as it's making life difficult for many...


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

All I can suggest is you find a branch who will print the statements themselves and stamp. I had to take a number of trips before I got this sorted.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is why I cannot use my Natwest bank statements to support any spousal visa application. I am not in the UK and I would never receive the latest bank statements (within 28 days of online application) in time. The post takes forever to get here. Funnily enough I also asked the online chat person if the bank would stamp the statements and was told they would, but on this forum, many have said they could not get it done. I do recall one poster saying the branch in Aldwych do it.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Find a branch that will stamp them for you - it may take some calling around and you may have to go to a branch in the middle of [censored] nowhere, but there should be a branch _somewhere_ that will do it for you.
> 
> They (UKBA) can (and often will) refuse application(s) on the basis that they feel the bank statements are fake if they're not stamped by the issuing bank.


Sorry if I'm posting in two threads but I'm having a bit of a panic attack over this. We submitted something NatWest printed showing my husband's wages paid on the date of his last 6 month's pay slips into the account in his name. Since multiple branches refused to stamp the pages (and I didn't see this thread), we took the NatWest logo on the page the bank printed for him to be considered 'official stationary'.

It sounds like now we may be incorrect? Any news on if the UKBA would just request this information from us? Approve the application if otherwise solid (and income is fair above the required amount and straight forward)? 17 business days and no answer other than the initial e-mail stating receipt of the application.

Ahhh! Thanks for any advice.


----------

